# Fulfillment By Amazon (FBA) side hustle?



## zuren (Feb 13, 2015)

This morning I was doing some searching on work-from-home jobs, passive income, side hustles, etc. and came across "Fulfillment By Amazon" as a method of semi-passive income. 

From what I understand, the approach is that you create a vendor account at Amazon and keep your eyes open for deals/clearance items locally (your local Walmart, Target, box stores, etc.) for items that you know or suspect would sell for more on Amazon. With the help of an app that compares what the items sell for on Amazon, you can decide if it is worth the risk or not. If the item meets your criteria for making a profit, you can buy out said deal/clearance item, then you send it all to Amazon for them to fulfill (looking back, now I understand the disclaimer you see on some Amazon items of "Sold by X, Fulfilled by Amazon"). They deal with the orders and shipping, and send you a check for the net proceeds after fees are removed. Again, you would need to be careful with the items you select and your costs to ensure you come away with a profit.

This really is not much different than having an Ebay store except you don't deal with the shipping.

Has anyone tried this? I'm just brainstorming ideas that could generate income without me being 100% involved in the process, and doesn't involve me investing in real estate or similar that could have a high overhead/risk.

Thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lots of online videos from people doing it. That's good if you are seeking the information. Just know that there aren't many "business" secrets left anymore and if you have heard about it so have millions of others.


----------



## RoBlaine (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got this by email. Is this what you've seen?
https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/blog/2018/03/get-rich-scheme-sold-wannabe-amazon-sellers


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Just be aware that Amazon takes a cut for this. You still need to run a smart business.

You don't need to design anything, make anything, market anything or ship anything, others are happy to do any or all of the work for you. They're also quite happy to cash the checks and enjoy the profits for you. 

Jeff


----------

